# My DIY Bandsaw - 4th Shopmade Woodworking Tool



## Armand

*On the drawing board - The main Frame*

I'm building a Bandsaw, my 4th shopmade tool. It will be made of layers of phenolic plywoods with 14" wheels. The table will be fixed at 90 degrees coz I don't see any need to cut at 45 deg and it's going to be easy to make a sled for it.

.
*Here are the plans that I created using CorelDraw.*



















*The square hole at the base of the frame will house the tension adjuster.*

.
*I then exported the drawing to Sketchup to create 3D images of the Frame.*


















.
*next in the series is the tension adjuster.*


----------



## patron

Armand said:


> *On the drawing board - The main Frame*
> 
> I'm building a Bandsaw, my 4th shopmade tool. It will be made of layers of phenolic plywoods with 14" wheels. The table will be fixed at 90 degrees coz I don't see any need to cut at 45 deg and it's going to be easy to make a sled for it.
> 
> .
> *Here are the plans that I created using CorelDraw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The square hole at the base of the frame will house the tension adjuster.*
> 
> .
> *I then exported the drawing to Sketchup to create 3D images of the Frame.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *next in the series is the tension adjuster.*


should work just fine
and the parts will be easy to find
if any ever need replacement

i saw on once in a DIY boatyard
that was made from 1" gal. plumbing pipe
covered here and there with plywood panels

they had built a boat
and sailed away

just left it for the next guy


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *On the drawing board - The main Frame*
> 
> I'm building a Bandsaw, my 4th shopmade tool. It will be made of layers of phenolic plywoods with 14" wheels. The table will be fixed at 90 degrees coz I don't see any need to cut at 45 deg and it's going to be easy to make a sled for it.
> 
> .
> *Here are the plans that I created using CorelDraw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The square hole at the base of the frame will house the tension adjuster.*
> 
> .
> *I then exported the drawing to Sketchup to create 3D images of the Frame.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *next in the series is the tension adjuster.*


Thanks David, I would like to hear from you about the tension adjuster which is next in the series.


----------



## BertFlores58

Armand said:


> *On the drawing board - The main Frame*
> 
> I'm building a Bandsaw, my 4th shopmade tool. It will be made of layers of phenolic plywoods with 14" wheels. The table will be fixed at 90 degrees coz I don't see any need to cut at 45 deg and it's going to be easy to make a sled for it.
> 
> .
> *Here are the plans that I created using CorelDraw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The square hole at the base of the frame will house the tension adjuster.*
> 
> .
> *I then exported the drawing to Sketchup to create 3D images of the Frame.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *next in the series is the tension adjuster.*


Armand, you are really good in innovation and creations.. DIY style. I like that. Bandsaw is also my dream specially the horizontal one. Good luck. Good to hear from you. Hope to meet you someday. Kailan??? Ingat lang.


----------



## EMVarona

Armand said:


> *On the drawing board - The main Frame*
> 
> I'm building a Bandsaw, my 4th shopmade tool. It will be made of layers of phenolic plywoods with 14" wheels. The table will be fixed at 90 degrees coz I don't see any need to cut at 45 deg and it's going to be easy to make a sled for it.
> 
> .
> *Here are the plans that I created using CorelDraw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The square hole at the base of the frame will house the tension adjuster.*
> 
> .
> *I then exported the drawing to Sketchup to create 3D images of the Frame.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *next in the series is the tension adjuster.*


Wow! Sure would like to see how it works.


----------



## Frustrated

Armand said:


> *On the drawing board - The main Frame*
> 
> I'm building a Bandsaw, my 4th shopmade tool. It will be made of layers of phenolic plywoods with 14" wheels. The table will be fixed at 90 degrees coz I don't see any need to cut at 45 deg and it's going to be easy to make a sled for it.
> 
> .
> *Here are the plans that I created using CorelDraw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The square hole at the base of the frame will house the tension adjuster.*
> 
> .
> *I then exported the drawing to Sketchup to create 3D images of the Frame.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *next in the series is the tension adjuster.*


Hi Armand
I looked at your blog regarding the Ryobi AP13AK disassembly .

Are you able to advise how to remove the armature from the motor housing?

I stripped it down to basics but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to remove the armature.

Many thanks in advance

Robert


----------



## Armand

*The Tension Adjuster*

Here is the tension adjuster, I don't know the words to use for the parts so please bear with me for lack of explanations. I would like to hear your comments.



















*The upper block with threaded round bar will be attached to the frame by means of dowels or screws. The lower blocks with the shafting will be moving up and down once the threaded bar is rotated for the tension adjustment.*

.


















.
*To prevent the whole assembly from tilting, flat bars will be attached to the frame too.*









. 
*So it would look like this.*








*and this.*









.
*and here's a close up view.*









.
*I will build first the frame and the tension adjuster assembly before i proceed to the wheels and blade guides*


----------



## Praki

Armand said:


> *The Tension Adjuster*
> 
> Here is the tension adjuster, I don't know the words to use for the parts so please bear with me for lack of explanations. I would like to hear your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The upper block with threaded round bar will be attached to the frame by means of dowels or screws. The lower blocks with the shafting will be moving up and down once the threaded bar is rotated for the tension adjustment.*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *To prevent the whole assembly from tilting, flat bars will be attached to the frame too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *So it would look like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *and here's a close up view.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *I will build first the frame and the tension adjuster assembly before i proceed to the wheels and blade guides*


This is looking nice! I like the blade tension mechanism at the bottom instead of top. I was going to make a comment about eccentric force on the axle but you have taken care of it with the flat bars.

I don't have a band saw and I have been thinking about building a no-frills version myself. So far, I like your design very much - fixed table eliminates a bunch of complexity.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BertFlores58

Armand said:


> *The Tension Adjuster*
> 
> Here is the tension adjuster, I don't know the words to use for the parts so please bear with me for lack of explanations. I would like to hear your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The upper block with threaded round bar will be attached to the frame by means of dowels or screws. The lower blocks with the shafting will be moving up and down once the threaded bar is rotated for the tension adjustment.*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *To prevent the whole assembly from tilting, flat bars will be attached to the frame too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *So it would look like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *and here's a close up view.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *I will build first the frame and the tension adjuster assembly before i proceed to the wheels and blade guides*


Good Luck… I like to see it personally because I do need also one for cutting veneers. Looking forward on the construction. Ingat lang (Take care.) Be safe.


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *The Tension Adjuster*
> 
> Here is the tension adjuster, I don't know the words to use for the parts so please bear with me for lack of explanations. I would like to hear your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The upper block with threaded round bar will be attached to the frame by means of dowels or screws. The lower blocks with the shafting will be moving up and down once the threaded bar is rotated for the tension adjustment.*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *To prevent the whole assembly from tilting, flat bars will be attached to the frame too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *So it would look like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *and here's a close up view.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *I will build first the frame and the tension adjuster assembly before i proceed to the wheels and blade guides*


Sure Bert i will invite you to my shop once it is finished. Salamat!!


----------



## stefang

Armand said:


> *The Tension Adjuster*
> 
> Here is the tension adjuster, I don't know the words to use for the parts so please bear with me for lack of explanations. I would like to hear your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The upper block with threaded round bar will be attached to the frame by means of dowels or screws. The lower blocks with the shafting will be moving up and down once the threaded bar is rotated for the tension adjustment.*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *To prevent the whole assembly from tilting, flat bars will be attached to the frame too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *So it would look like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *and here's a close up view.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *I will build first the frame and the tension adjuster assembly before i proceed to the wheels and blade guides*


Nice blade tensioner design.


----------



## Armand

*Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*

Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.

The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.









..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.










I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.










and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


----------



## littlecope

Armand said:


> *Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*
> 
> Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.
> 
> The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


It is looking good so far Armand, and it is fun to follow along with the blog!
That young man working the Band Saw looks like he has some experience!!


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*
> 
> Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.
> 
> The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


The frame is now ready to accept other components to finally become a real bandsaw.


----------



## DimitrisGreece

Armand said:


> *Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*
> 
> Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.
> 
> The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


I'm just starting to making my own DIY bandsaw and i will be using your way of making the frame because it's much easier than cutting and cluing the whole thing from pieces and corner, i mean the way Matthias Wandel did!
Did you test your frame for deflection on blade tensioning?

And i have one idea about the tension adjuster….








It seems more stable that way and you have less job to do, if you are planning to tilt the table inwards then sing the adjusting knob little lower that it is.
I really wan't to see more of this project, when we are going to get an update?


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*
> 
> Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.
> 
> The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


Thanks Dimitris I saw your comment too in our local site. Your idea of putting the knob above the block will pose some construction problem when you insert the threaded rod inside the block, there is very little space to work with. Currently I'm already working on the whole tensioner assembly and hopefully will show the whole thing by this weekend (working only on weeknights and weekends).

Here is another look on the updated design and I'm already very close at it. The table dimension will be 18" x 20".


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*
> 
> Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.
> 
> The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


Some update pictures of my band saw.

Some parts.









The block.









dryfitting.


















more to come! Thanks for viewing.


----------



## ashraf_jordan

Armand said:


> *Making the Wooden Frame and Some Design modifications*
> 
> Posting some pictures on the status of this project: The wooden frames are used marine plywood from Pacific Wood Laminates.
> 
> The frames have been shaped and are ready for trimming ang gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is the template that I'll be using to trim the frames, made of plywood that I painted white for clearer outlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some modifications on the design particularly on the tensioner, it will be more stable i hope. The upper wheel is likewise moved to top to ride on pillow blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the video of the wooden bandsaw frames being bandsawn in a local re-sawing shop in Taytay Philippines.


You are an artist Please, I want to link 
plans


----------



## Armand

*Working on the Tensioner Assembly*

Continuing this series of my DIY band saw.

The build focuses now on the Tensioner assembly and the block that houses the shaft.
Showing here the block with the metal shaft, nuts, and the lock for the wheels.









The top of the block with the nut inserted onto it.









A washer was fastened to secure the nut.









dryfitting again to the frame.









and heres a video that previews the action of the assembly.


----------



## Armand

*The band wheels and initial success.*

continuing on this project, i have already made the wheels out of used HDF materials from the doors of a broken cabinet. I fashioned out a quick jig for cutting the wheels on my table saw.

the simple jig on my table saw made of 1/4" playwood.









.
I made 4 wheels and cut away the inner circles of the two and attached them on the remaining wheels with glue and screws.









.
and tested them on the frame.









.
I have also made the crowns on the wheels using the same jig on my table saw. But in order to achieve the 5 degree taper I had to relocate the jig 1/8" away from its original position so the tilted saw blade will only cut the upper part on the first pass. Flipping the wheel over will complete the taper cut on both sides of the wheel.
The tire is made of industrial grade flat belt for flat pulley and glued on the wheels using contact cement.

.
Shown here being tested again with the blade and tire.









.
the front view, almost complete now..









.
the back..

















.
and here's the _VIDEO of the test run in *Youtube*.

.
more to come….thanks for watching.

.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Armand said:


> *The band wheels and initial success.*
> 
> continuing on this project, i have already made the wheels out of used HDF materials from the doors of a broken cabinet. I fashioned out a quick jig for cutting the wheels on my table saw.
> 
> the simple jig on my table saw made of 1/4" playwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I made 4 wheels and cut away the inner circles of the two and attached them on the remaining wheels with glue and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and tested them on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have also made the crowns on the wheels using the same jig on my table saw. But in order to achieve the 5 degree taper I had to relocate the jig 1/8" away from its original position so the tilted saw blade will only cut the upper part on the first pass. Flipping the wheel over will complete the taper cut on both sides of the wheel.
> The tire is made of industrial grade flat belt for flat pulley and glued on the wheels using contact cement.
> 
> .
> Shown here being tested again with the blade and tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the front view, almost complete now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and here's the _VIDEO of the test run in *Youtube*.
> 
> .
> more to come….thanks for watching.
> 
> .


That blade is tracking really well, Armand. Good progress.


----------



## EMVarona

Armand said:


> *The band wheels and initial success.*
> 
> continuing on this project, i have already made the wheels out of used HDF materials from the doors of a broken cabinet. I fashioned out a quick jig for cutting the wheels on my table saw.
> 
> the simple jig on my table saw made of 1/4" playwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I made 4 wheels and cut away the inner circles of the two and attached them on the remaining wheels with glue and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and tested them on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have also made the crowns on the wheels using the same jig on my table saw. But in order to achieve the 5 degree taper I had to relocate the jig 1/8" away from its original position so the tilted saw blade will only cut the upper part on the first pass. Flipping the wheel over will complete the taper cut on both sides of the wheel.
> The tire is made of industrial grade flat belt for flat pulley and glued on the wheels using contact cement.
> 
> .
> Shown here being tested again with the blade and tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the front view, almost complete now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and here's the _VIDEO of the test run in *Youtube*.
> 
> .
> more to come….thanks for watching.
> 
> .


Armand, you're a genius. Great job!


----------



## littlecope

Armand said:


> *The band wheels and initial success.*
> 
> continuing on this project, i have already made the wheels out of used HDF materials from the doors of a broken cabinet. I fashioned out a quick jig for cutting the wheels on my table saw.
> 
> the simple jig on my table saw made of 1/4" playwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I made 4 wheels and cut away the inner circles of the two and attached them on the remaining wheels with glue and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and tested them on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have also made the crowns on the wheels using the same jig on my table saw. But in order to achieve the 5 degree taper I had to relocate the jig 1/8" away from its original position so the tilted saw blade will only cut the upper part on the first pass. Flipping the wheel over will complete the taper cut on both sides of the wheel.
> The tire is made of industrial grade flat belt for flat pulley and glued on the wheels using contact cement.
> 
> .
> Shown here being tested again with the blade and tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the front view, almost complete now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and here's the _VIDEO of the test run in *Youtube*.
> 
> .
> more to come….thanks for watching.
> 
> .


Looking Great Armand!!
You are in the home stretch!
Table next??


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *The band wheels and initial success.*
> 
> continuing on this project, i have already made the wheels out of used HDF materials from the doors of a broken cabinet. I fashioned out a quick jig for cutting the wheels on my table saw.
> 
> the simple jig on my table saw made of 1/4" playwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I made 4 wheels and cut away the inner circles of the two and attached them on the remaining wheels with glue and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and tested them on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have also made the crowns on the wheels using the same jig on my table saw. But in order to achieve the 5 degree taper I had to relocate the jig 1/8" away from its original position so the tilted saw blade will only cut the upper part on the first pass. Flipping the wheel over will complete the taper cut on both sides of the wheel.
> The tire is made of industrial grade flat belt for flat pulley and glued on the wheels using contact cement.
> 
> .
> Shown here being tested again with the blade and tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the front view, almost complete now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and here's the _VIDEO of the test run in *Youtube*.
> 
> .
> more to come….thanks for watching.
> 
> .


Thanks Martyn, Ed, and Mike.

Painting the body is next, then reassemble again before making the table, guide post, blade guides, and the cover. Still long way to go.

Happy Father's Day this coming Sunday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Armand said:


> *The band wheels and initial success.*
> 
> continuing on this project, i have already made the wheels out of used HDF materials from the doors of a broken cabinet. I fashioned out a quick jig for cutting the wheels on my table saw.
> 
> the simple jig on my table saw made of 1/4" playwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I made 4 wheels and cut away the inner circles of the two and attached them on the remaining wheels with glue and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and tested them on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have also made the crowns on the wheels using the same jig on my table saw. But in order to achieve the 5 degree taper I had to relocate the jig 1/8" away from its original position so the tilted saw blade will only cut the upper part on the first pass. Flipping the wheel over will complete the taper cut on both sides of the wheel.
> The tire is made of industrial grade flat belt for flat pulley and glued on the wheels using contact cement.
> 
> .
> Shown here being tested again with the blade and tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the front view, almost complete now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and here's the _VIDEO of the test run in *Youtube*.
> 
> .
> more to come….thanks for watching.
> 
> .


It's great to see the success you've already achieved!
Eagerly awaiting further updates of your progress!!
Looking forward to "first cuts"!!!


----------



## Armand

*Final phase *

This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.

The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.









.
Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.









.
and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.









.
The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.









.
Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.







.

.
The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.









.
And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.









.









Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


----------



## littlecope

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Congratulations Armand on a Fine Build!!
Enjoy your new possibilities!


----------



## EMVarona

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Great, Armand! Very impressive! Very professionally done. Would you ever consider fabricating this by order. I'll be your first customer. I've alway wanted to own one but the ones commercially available here are exorbitant. Congratulations!


----------



## BertFlores58

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Mabuhay! Nice work and beautiful when you had painted. Its just in time for your 199th posts and the contest is all about bandsaw. Good luck! Just be careful.


----------



## ratchet

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Sweet build. Congrats on getting her done.


----------



## stefang

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Great result. I hope you will get a lot of enjoyment out of it. Are you planning to cover the pulleys on the far side?


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Thank you guys for the positive comments.

@EMVarona: HI Ed I was elated by your comment, thank you very much. I spent almost two months time building this and I'm not ready yet to build another one.

@stefang: Covering the pulleys at the back wasn't in the original plan coz I intend to position this at one side of my shop and not at the center, and besides the pulleys are well covered by the table.

May I add this: All band saw blades being sold here in the Philippines are unset and need sharpening before they can be used. Thats kinda weird coz thats the case of my German brand blade. I asked another store that sells Japan brand and the answer is the same. So I might spend my weekend searching for those shops that do the sharpening. I hope I can DIY it.


----------



## Lazy_K

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Hi; you've made a fine machine. I have a few questions about it, so even though the questions may seem like I'm criticizing, I am NOT. I just wish to know more about your decisions while designing this machine.

1) blade tensioning is on the Top wheel on most of the machines that I have seen. your's is on the bottom wheel. Why? 
and 
2) Does this not cause a problem with drive belt tensioning and motor mounting?

3) Where is the blade tracking mechanism?
4) Are the wheels crowned?

be well, count your fingers
K


----------



## ZeroAxe

Armand said:


> *Final phase *
> 
> This is an update on the final phase my DIY band saw. Almost everything is complete except for the blade cover that still I have to make. Already made some test cuts but the virgin blade that I have still needs some setting, it has almost no kerf that caused burns on the wood and curves to the right. I'm planning to have the blade's teeth properly set and sharpned by experienced sharpeners in Taytay Philippines.
> 
> The upper part showing the pillow blocks and the stainless square tube blade guide post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Initially this was my set up for the upper blade guide but those dark wooden blocks were replaced later on with bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> and this is the lower blade guide assembly with two bearings after replacing the wooden blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The table with a acrylic plastic as table insert, an LED lamp, and the upper blade guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Below the table…two holes on the cover, one for checking the blade and the other for dust collection. The table is secured by wing nuts and angle bars. At right is the belt tensioner also attached thru angle bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> The initial cut showing burn on the wood indicating the blade's teeth are not angled or no kerf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And here's my DIY band saw. Cutting height is 9" and cutting width is 10.75", a relatively small band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for patiently watching this build. I will post video update later when my blade is properly set.


Hi there,

I know this might be a post that is long dead, but Google sent me here! I am looking for some bandsaw plans, and yours look like a really good and strong machine. Is there a chance that there are plans available for this bandsaw? Anyone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Armand

*A video Update*

Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Wow! That is extremely impressive!


----------



## TheDane

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Very nice tool … congrats!


----------



## JR45

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Very impressive! Well done.
Jim


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


An excellent tool. Well made and sturdy. This should serve you well, Armand.

I also forget to lock the casters, on my drum sander, sometimes. Its fun to see it walking away as I feed wood into it.


----------



## EricB2017

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Oh my gosh. I am totally making one of those. You're a genius


----------



## DIYaholic

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


IMPRESSIVE!!!

Congratulations on the new shop addition. This will certainly serve you well for a long time.


----------



## EMVarona

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Great job! The saw itself is very impressive, even the filming was very well done. More power to you. Many of the Pinoys can learn much from you.


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Thank you LJ buddies, your comments are really inspiring.

@Ed: This time I used my son's DSLR for the video, the pictures are through my phone.


----------



## steliart

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


very nicely done
kudos


----------



## wormil

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


One year plus has passed. How is the saw working? I asked Matthias Wandel once about making a frame from plywood and he was adamant it would not be strong enough but yours is pretty thick. Would you do anything different?


----------



## Armand

Armand said:


> *A video Update*
> 
> Finally a video of my *Band Saw*.


Still working good and has produced a lot of sawdusts including the award winning *BarTop Wine Rack*.


----------

